# speedhooks



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

anyone have experience with military speedhooks? i bought 6 ona whim. paperwork says they can be used for trapping squirrel & it does work. but im not sure how to set them for fishing... thanx


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

How about a picture or a link?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have no clue ...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like they have videos here..................
http://www.speedhook.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

they have videos but i dont trust a video from a seller. i want real world advice...


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

www.speedhook.com


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, unbelievable. There are automatic reels so you don’t have to crank them manually. Now there is something that will hook the fish so you do not have to do it manually.

You can just sit in the boat drinking adult beverages and wait until a fish magically appears at the end of the rod! But, you still have to manually take them off... I bet they are working on that too.


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

The speedhook is simply a device that automatically sets the hook. It keeps the fish from stealing your bait and swimming away.

It is best used on a limb line or jug. Does fantastic on a yo-yo reel. It lets you fish while working on camp chores or doing other foraging, working in the fields, or caring for the homestead.

It is a tool for the survival fisherman, not the sport fisherman. Do not confuse the two.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting ... Thanks for posting.

But I think I will pass... I will keep the skills of setting a hook that my dad passed along. (It works rather well for me. )


----------



## earthorca (Feb 3, 2010)

Now if I found some at a garage sale for like .25 cents sure i would give them a shot. However i do enjoy the sport of trying to catch them.


----------

